# Filtering a shrimp tank...



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the filter for more bacteria colonies (bio blocks) or is it for running carbon, and ammonia removers?

Trying to figure out what sized tank I can get on my computer desk. Lighting is easy, I have a desk lamp, heaters etc, got all that.

Just sorting out the filter


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It's for both, but mainly for bio, that is, bacterial, to change ammonia into nitrite and then into nitrate. Since shrimp have a relatively low bio load compared to fish, they don't dirty the water as much as fish, so mechanical filtering, or water polishing, for clear water, is less of an issue.However, shrimp are very sensitive to nitrite/nitrate/ammonia levels, so their water must be clean. But lots of shrimp tanks have only a sponge filter, which are bio only. They can provide a food source once they are mature, that is, covered with biofilm, that shrimp like to pick at. If you use a filter that is powered or uses air to pull water through, be sure to cover the intake grates with sponge or something like that, or baby shrimp may get sucked in and die. Even some adults might get sucked in.. so it pays to be careful. So long as you do adequate water changes, you should not need carbon or ammonia removal media at all. Carbon is mainly used to remove any medication you might have used when the course is finished, or to remove the colour that leaches from driftwood if you have new wood. But it is not needed on a regular basis for daily filtration.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> It's for both, but mainly for bio, that is, bacterial, to change ammonia into nitrite and then into nitrate. Since shrimp have a relatively low bio load compared to fish, they don't dirty the water as much as fish, so mechanical filtering, or water polishing, for clear water, is less of an issue.However, shrimp are very sensitive to nitrite/nitrate/ammonia levels, so their water must be clean. But lots of shrimp tanks have only a sponge filter, which are bio only. They can provide a food source once they are mature, that is, covered with biofilm, that shrimp like to pick at. If you use a filter that is powered or uses air to pull water through, be sure to cover the intake grates with sponge or something like that, or baby shrimp may get sucked in and die. Even some adults might get sucked in.. so it pays to be careful. So long as you do adequate water changes, you should not need carbon or ammonia removal media at all. Carbon is mainly used to remove any medication you might have used when the course is finished, or to remove the colour that leaches from driftwood if you have new wood. But it is not needed on a regular basis for daily filtration.


Cool, That makes fitting a tank on the desk easier 

Now to steal aquascaping ideas from other tanks  And get the nerves up to do it without the wifes permission


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Heck, it's only a little box of water, what's to get upset about ....sometimes I'm glad I'm still single !


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Heck, it's only a little box of water, what's to get upset about ....sometimes I'm glad I'm still single !


Its a little box of water that would be sitting next to my big custom built reef tank 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

So it'll make a nice contrast !


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The best biological filtering is live plants. If the shrimp tank is planted, then you only need to ensure adequate water movement. The biggest difficulty is in finding a filter that can be fitted with a sponge pre-filter. You need that to ensure baby shrimps don't get sucked in.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey JT, if you decide you want some plants, I've got some nice frogbits - we can trade maybe ?


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

well I feel that if the tank is not too big like less than 20 gallons that a sponge filter is good to filter JT> and as you stated it will allow for more space than a hob plus then you dont need a sleeve for your hob filter and you get the benefit of feeding your shrimp naturally if you ever go away


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Hey JT, if you decide you want some plants, I've got some nice frogbits - we can trade maybe ?


Still aways to go yet! Just finished setting up my current tank. Still need to sink some $$ into it for the last couple upgrades. Then I can focus on the next project, or my demise...  Well see what happens! LOL



PerryW said:


> well I feel that if the tank is not too big like less than 20 gallons that a sponge filter is good to filter JT> and as you stated it will allow for more space than a hob plus then you dont need a sleeve for your hob filter and you get the benefit of feeding your shrimp naturally if you ever go away


Right now, the tank would be built by me. I have a cool design in mind. It will let me look down on the shrimp nicely  It will be about 8 Gallons give or take.

So, the air driven sponge filter is likely the direction I will be going with it. I can stick the air pump under my reef tank to keep any noise down. This will keep the wife happy (well, as happy as she will be till I let her pick the shrimp)

Plants, I am thinking mostly low growing plants, with some taller grass types at the back.

Now that the equipment is sorted out.. time to sort out test kits etc. and food and.... reading  Lots of reading!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Planning on becoming one of us now Jon


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> Planning on becoming one of us now Jon


 If I had room, I would have a discus tank, or 3. Shrimp tanks out the wazoo! Species specific saltwater setups.........

But for the time being.. I am going to have to settle for just one more tank


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, wife is on to me... Saw me playing with Sketchup, and knows that is what I use to plan out my builds....

Q - What is that
A - A tank, for shrimp
Q - Who's it for?...?...? (hands are almost on hips now)
A - Possibly me? (getting ready to duck)
.....

So, she didn't say no... Which means, I am going to build it  Just need to finish my damn reef tank now... I really need more $$


----------

